# After regeneration my purigen bag is still brown...



## Vito (30 Aug 2013)

Hi guys, I wanted a little direction here. So last night I attempted to regenerate purigen using plain old unscented household thick bleach (Demestos) 1:1 as recommended by the Seachem website, how ever none of the brown stains have disappeared yet, I know its been about 12 hours and I would have hoped to see an improvement by now, this is the first time I've attempted to regenerate this 100ml and its been in my filter for 6 months.
Could it be the bleach im using?
Could it be that its exhausted and rendered useless due to me using TetraPondSafe as a declhor?
Or am I just doing it wrong?
Please shed some light before I go out and buy a new batch.
Thanks


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Aug 2013)

Best to use thin bleach, the thick stuff contains something that stops it from recharging. So, the cheap supermarket stuff is best ime.


----------



## Andy Thurston (30 Aug 2013)

"Makes tap water safe for fish by removing harmful compounds and adding beneficial substances."

Heres a quote from the tetra website
The beneficial substances probably clog the purigen and make it useless but i dont know if they are removed by recharging or not.  Seachem safe and seachem prime are your best option if using purigen.


----------



## Vito (30 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys... I've come to the conclusion that the Purigen I was using is exhausted because looking at the water in my tank seems the same even though the purigen isn't in the filter so I've gone and ordered 200ml and a new bag as this one looks totally messed up, this time I will only used seachem prime for my de-chlor.


----------



## DrRob (30 Aug 2013)

Does depend how dirty it is as well, took a couple of runs of bleach to recharge the bag I just did, but that had got very stained.


----------

